# My local stuff



## craigc90 (Mar 20, 2007)

I was cleaning my bottle shelf with my local stuff today and took some pictures to share. I sold 90% of my collection over the past couple months and have concentrated on Steubenville Ohio bottles only. This is my blobs.


----------



## craigc90 (Mar 20, 2007)

Here they are on the table.


----------



## craigc90 (Mar 20, 2007)

The squats.


----------



## craigc90 (Mar 20, 2007)

This is what I have left of my collection that is not from Steubenville.Mostly for tradeing stock. Hint Hint.


----------



## dig632 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice pictures! I would've loved to see the collection before you made all that money. Here is a picture of one of my better Ohio bottles. I sent it and all the specs. to the Ohio Bottle Club so they could add it to their book. It was previously unlisted in, my favorite, COBALT. Do you have any cobalt bottles on your shelves? I didn't see any in your pictures. One word of advice on the pictures. KEEP EM' COMING! ; - )


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 20, 2007)

Those photos are sweet Craig!


----------



## craigc90 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey dig 632 here is a picture of some of what I sold. I think all the cobalt stuff is gone except for some squats.


----------



## welddigger (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey graigc90 I collect half pint flasks. I think I see a union clasped hands & something else that I can't make out in half pint size, hint hint!! What will it atke for you do get rid of those and could we see some bettr pics of them??


----------



## craigc90 (Mar 23, 2007)

Welddigger here are the 3 half pints. one amber clasps hands/eagle, one aqua eagle/eagle , and one George Robinson Wheeling Virginia flask. I am stuck on nothing but local stuff I am liquidating my other stuff the Wheeling is close so I consider it local but I am not married to it. I see such a huge variation in prices on flasks I would not know what to ask for them but I would trade for anything from Steubenville / Wheeling area I dont have.


----------



## craigc90 (Mar 23, 2007)

Here are the pints and I could try to get some good pictures in the window over the weekend if you want?


----------



## poisons4me (Mar 25, 2007)

wow,very nice stuff,nice mix.


----------

